# How to catch barn pigeons?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Anyone know any good nets or easy ways to catch my barn pigeons, i just wanted to band a couple that i forgot to band last year.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is the ol box trap and a link, or if you can reach them after dark you may beable to take them off the perch/roost.
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here--
http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/gundog_2045_222661122
Here's another trap ...if you want to buy one or not be there all the time.but I would check it often.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

box and grain works if they are not too wily and streetwise,,otherwise time and patience and a net,,they can become spooked if you try and catch them too suddenly,patience is name of the game


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

I was thinking of using a net at night

Would any net do? i can get on a ladder or something


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

After dark would be the easiest. You must be very careful with the net so you don't injure the Pigeon.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Yes i was going to go to walmart today to buy a net i just dont know which one 1 2 pick lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

One with a small weave net.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Petsmart has nets for birds, check out their website.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

you will need a largeish net,with small weave ,i think you can buy one with extentable pole!our local shop stocks them,they are used for fishing but have variety of other uses


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Carefully. I use a large fishing net with a large opening and a deep net and long handle. Be very careful if you are catching them from a ladder. Let them calm down before you try catching another one. (I assume you are going to try this at night, otherwise they will fly off and you will play heck trying to get near them again.)


----------

